# Chicago's Magical Bean and the Oil Company Walkway



## CaboWabo (Jan 21, 2013)

A few from downtown Chicago tonight in the bitter cold 
The Magical Bean 






BP Pedestrian Bridge in Millennium Park


----------



## irfan.in.tx (Jan 21, 2013)

Both are good, the Bean is excellent.


----------



## MiFleur (Jan 21, 2013)

I like them both, hard to decide on a favorite!


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 21, 2013)

Really nice. I like 1 best but there is a little halo.


----------



## CaboWabo (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes I see the halo thanks for pointing it out Rick50


----------



## morbidsteve (Jan 22, 2013)

They are both good photos. The bean is great, wish I could go up there to photograph it and the city skyline at night. I would just say that in the second photo, while it is good for what it is, if you could elevate yourself so the foreground items aren't there it would be a much better photo.

Good job!


----------



## CaboWabo (Jan 22, 2013)

I am going to have to elevated alot I am only 5' 5" but I hear ya maybe less bridge and more buildings , I can try and re-shoot another day its only about 5 mins from where I live


----------



## morbidsteve (Jan 22, 2013)

Yea. When I do my shots I try to get up in the highest buildings possible, maybe on top of a parking garage, or if you can get a hotel to let you in to use a room to photograph for a short period. Here's an example of something I did just this past weekend. This is on the 12th story of a parking garage in Philadelphia.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 30, 2013)

good job slight halo tho


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 30, 2013)

I like number one best, the halo you can mask out easy by using one of your original exposures and masking it in.

Great job


----------



## sm4him (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep, LOVE the bean photo; beautiful!


----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 31, 2013)

Number 1 is magical.   I even like the halo on this one.   I notice what a significant detail the evening star is, right at the margin of the bean.   Didn't miss a trick, did you?

Steve, I'm with you on the parking garage thing.   For some reason, in my area, the operators don't want you taking pictures from them.   I've been kicked out of parking garages all over North Texas.


----------



## CaboWabo (Jan 31, 2013)

The evening star is actually the moon in the shot , the halo I am having issues trying to mask and get rid of it , still learning making and Photoshop in general  but thanks for all the comments , in Chicago its frowned upon to get up in the parking garages but I have made it in a few But thanks for all the c&c helps me to be a better photographer


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 2, 2013)

The first one is great! I've shot Chicago too many times, but never with digital. I wish i can be back there to shoot more!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 2, 2013)

I really like the Bean shot, but I have some minor technical issues with it.

First is the steps are curved.  Not sure if they're truly curved, but I don't think they are.  Straightening out the barrelling of your lens might be in order.

Second, there's two reflections that bother me.... the green sign on the right, and what I assume is the Moon.

I'd also clone out the ghosts of moving people if at all possible.

Lastly..... the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sodium lighting. I tend to do everything possible to convert that sick orange color to white.  Shooting raw will help a lot.

Maybe I'm being too picky.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 2, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I really like the Bean shot, but I have some minor technical issues with it.
> 
> First is the steps are curved.  Not sure if they're truly curved, but I don't think they are.  Straightening out the barrelling of your lens might be in order.
> 
> ...



Sparkles is being really picky today. Great image in #1. The orange color adds to the mood of the image, and I would not change it to white. JMO. I like the people in the picture as well, especially the girl on the very right looking up at the bean. The 2 things I would fix are to straighten the stairs and to take out the white dot.


----------



## CaboWabo (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks to everyone that commented I am learning and trying new things ways to process things but what I dont understand why such the need for the perfect shot to clone this or that out , if its there is real life as in a sign or a reflection why such a huge need to clone it out ? I am not into photography to have the perfect shot because those opportunities  in real life rarely come along IMO


----------

